# Help. My upper lip is discolored



## amycip (Jul 13, 2005)

I have noticed that my upper lip is discolored. I think it might be from the sun. Even after removing hair, there continues to be this patch of discolored skin that makes me look like I have a moustache. Has this ever happened to anyone else. Does anyone have suggestions. I have an appointment with a dermatologist but could not get into the office for three months.


----------



## MacForMe (Jul 13, 2005)

Yup- what Charmaine said.. IF its not whitish or losing natural pigment and its darker, it could be just the hair follicles.. if you have darker hair that is.. I also heard, that using bleaches and hair removal creams enough will cause damage on a cellular level..




If it spreads etc, see your Doc.


----------



## Geek (Jul 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *amycip* 

I have noticed that my upper lip is discolored. I think it might be from the sun. Even after removing hair, there continues to be this patch of discolored skin that makes me look like I have a moustache. Has this ever happened to anyone else. Does anyone have suggestions. I have an appointment with a dermatologist but could not get into the office for three months. 


Welcome to MakeupTalk!


----------



## MARIAN (Jul 13, 2005)

THIS can be the result of homonal changes. it happens with age. yes it happened to me.

Originally Posted by *amycip* I have noticed that my upper lip is discolored. I think it might be from the sun. Even after removing hair, there continues to be this patch of discolored skin that makes me look like I have a moustache. Has this ever happened to anyone else. Does anyone have suggestions. I have an appointment with a dermatologist but could not get into the office for three months.


----------



## glamslam (Jul 16, 2005)

I have this too, I've had it since my late teens (I'm 32 now). I've always hated it with a passion, b/c when the rest of my skin looks good, and I want to go out w/o foundation for a change, I can't b/c of my upper lip. AAArrgh! I don't know what caused it for me, since I was so young then, maybe hormones of puberty? But I went thru puberty early, so I don't know why in my late teens I got the discoloration. I know for some women, pregnancy causes it and it is called melasma. Also it is more common in women of color. I have never tried any of the lightening treatments b/c I am afraid of a "halo" effect, where the discoloration does lighten, but so does a border of normal skin around the discoloration. THen you end up with another problem. Also, I love the sun and I let myself get tan, which you are not supposed to do with lightening products. *sigh* so in other words, I just live with it and cover with MU.



If you are not a woman of color, a lightening product may be the answer.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi! This discoloration is fairly common. I have seen it caused by use of birth control pills and as a side effect of pregnancy. As far as I know it cannot be "cured" but can be lessened with micro-dermabrasion. It can also be sun damage or freckles.


----------



## lioness (Jul 26, 2005)

*HI , try mixing a natural oil like almond or wheatgerm with a small percent of lemon oil and apply every night to the affected area. This happened to me once and it cleared up , wether it was time that healed naturally or this treatment i don`t know but it certainly wont harm you!!*

*Good luck!!XX*


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Oct 31, 2006)

...One of my flaws I would love to change.





I didn't notice my upper lip was darker than my lower lip until I was a freshmen? I use to think it was because I burned my lip, but I don't think that's accurate. Whatever the cause, it bothers me everytime I wear lip product because the top is always darker.

*-edit-*

what I meant was, my top lip is darker. (not referring to above the lips)


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 31, 2006)

Very interesting thread, with good info! I noticed a few months ago the around my lips is darker, but that's it...


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 1, 2006)

I have noticed that my upper lip has changed colour - very subtly.

It almost looks like I have applied lip liner to the outer edges.

My lower lip hasn't changed at all.

This could be hormonal - I'm 42 and just starting the perimeopausal stage.

Or it could be melasma (which can be triggered by hormones) just as a few ladies have mentioned. I don't think it is from the sun as I always wear lip stick/lip gloss.

I'm also curious to hear if other ladies' lips are losing or changing lip pigments.


----------



## chic_chica (Nov 1, 2006)

I once used hair removing lotion instead of waxing...and i got a mark above my lip. But it went after a good while. This could be your problem.


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 1, 2006)

It's melasma - and it happened to me this past summer. I was always able to lay out in the sun forever and it never happened, and then last summer I was noticing that my upper lip constantly looked like I had a mustache, and it would get darker right after I would tan. I was horrified and began researching it like crazy. I'm assuming it has something to do with my birth control/getting older and whatnot. It's sometimes referred to as the "mask of pregnancy", but you don't have to be pregnant to get it. I learned that if I put sunscreen just on my upper lip it would make it a lot less noticeable. I'm sorry this is happening to you because it really sucked and made me very upset when it happened to me.


----------



## Angie2006 (Nov 1, 2006)

OMG...I have this too and was thinking it was from using Nair...maybe not? In any case...it sucks! My boyfriends brother once asked him "What's up with your girlfriend's mustache?!" Jeff was nice enough to let him know it wasn't hair but STILL! I have a photo of us that shows it. YUCK

http://shutter11.pictures.aol.com/data/pictures/04/007/6F/CB/A0/25/F8BP0eQWqcX3Lx2uPWZSjsqy3ZAN8HhE0244

http://shutter14.pictures.aol.com/data/pictures/04/00A/1F/4D/91/80/7jJcAyabBE2jelKxtAGbU3XeLKGS1zZt0262


----------



## nnk2330 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have this same problem, it def gets worse when I get a tan.  I am 36, no kids, and I have been told by my Dr. it is a "hormonal reaction."  Why can't it happen on my cheek/nose/eyelid, on my upper lip it looks like a 

Moustache.


----------

